# co2 for a divided tank?



## divy (Jun 4, 2008)

hi all,

i have a 3foot tank divided into 6 and i was wondering if i can put a DIY co2 system in it?

here is a pic of the tank to help and it has a back compartment which has the filter, heater and so on
the water flows from each compartment into the back then back into the front compartments










cheers


----------



## Logan's Daddy (May 3, 2008)

Wow, why is it divided like that? 

Diy CO2 should be just fine, the water is "shared" right? That is to say all of the water is mixed and flows between all of the different sections? If so, just put the diffuser in the back section and they can all share it.


----------



## ghengis (Jun 11, 2008)

divy, since you have the one internal power filter feeding each chamber, through separate tubes, it might be a good idea to plumb your CO2 line into that filter, just below the impeller. I just think, in this instance, you may get better distribution to each chamber than if you were using a diffusor....

Just an idea. Make sure you get back with your results!!


----------



## bigpaa (Jul 27, 2007)

It dependes on how much water flow and surface agitation you have. Will you have fish in those tanks?


----------



## divy (Jun 4, 2008)

the tank is divided like that because i have halfmoon bettas from thailand in each one

yes all the water is shared buy a 400lp/h filter

there isnt much suface agitation in the front compartments but there is good water flow in the back because there is a powerhead on the opisite side of the internal filter 

so is a difuser in the back compartment the best idea?

or something like ghengis said?


----------



## ghengis (Jun 11, 2008)

If you went with a diffusor, I'd guess that youd have to have a powerhead aimed straight at the bubble flow, to stir it up and mix it thru the water for the filter to pick up and distribute... The one thing that would concern me, and this is totally speculative as I have no idea, would be the CO2 buubles going thru your biological bacteria inside the filter and starving them of oxygen. If you plumbed the line up near the impeller, you should avoid that. Again, I am only guessing, so maybe some greater minds than mine could varify or defunct this theory...


----------



## bigpaa (Jul 27, 2007)

Also, uneven distribution of CO2. The first tank might have too much CO2.


----------



## jtburf (Jul 23, 2008)

Although you have shared water here is a neat option...

http://cgi.ebay.com/PRO-CO2-Regulat...yZ117435QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Comes with 6 needle valves...

John


----------

